# what species is this?



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, at first look I would say.. Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"

..but it looks so much like a fish of mine that I bought without being sure what it was, that I am hesitant to say.
Most have said mine looks like a Hongi or Perlmutt or a hybrid Hongi of some sort. Here is a pic of mine..


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

I haven't seen any yellow on the bottom fins of mine so I'm not sure really.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would say hongi.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

There are some that say definitely not a hongi as well...


----------



## seattle_530 (Mar 6, 2007)

Definetly not a perlmutt their barring is different than that


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

He may not be pure, but I still say hongi.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=727


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Hongis are blue.
This is a hybrid.
Pretty fish, but hybrid imho.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Really, does seem like a Hongi. Whether is is a good specimen, or a poorly bred mass market version that may not be pure is to be determined.

They will look different with mood. Try some new pictures. Does the fish ever get darker? Do the bars get darker?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Look at the mouth, it looks too blunt to me for a Labidochromis. Seems like this fish may be mostly Hongi.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

+1


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chester B said:


> Look at the mouth, it looks too blunt to me for a Labidochromis. Seems like this fish may be mostly Hongi.


Though the Hongi is a member of the labidochromis genus. Hence Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"
Mine looks very much like the ones in the link below. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_hongi.php

I'd like to see some more images of this little guy.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

It was a lone wish in a small pet store in a tank with an auratus and one or two other fish. No label at all on it...think it was like $9-$10 or something.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

craqerjaq said:


> It was a lone wish in a small pet store in a tank with an auratus and one or two other fish. No label at all on it...think it was like $9-$10 or something.


Can you take some more pictures of him?


----------

